# Move over Velvet jesus



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

I give you the Velvet Ferrari










































Saw this on reddit and decided that i needed to share this autrocity haha


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hope dude who owns that doesn't have OCD hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Omg lol. Ames is right. Hope they aren't OCD. My husband couldn't handle it lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Id have to kill anyone who touched it. ....


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Id have to kill anyone who touched it. ....


might have to put a turret up top then to keep the masses away


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

All I can see is me in the garage with a lint roller for weeks....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol I would die. I already freak the fuck out if somebody touches my car and its just regular paint. To me a $60,000 car is something that should be worshipped and not just touched by random lesser beings lmao!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

I couldn't do it I would have to have the velvet going the same way! Lol

How do you wash it? Take it to the dry cleaners? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> All I can see is me in the garage with a lint roller for weeks....


That's the first thing that popped into my head when I saw that too. LOL!


----------

